# Can you still Ovulate when bleeding?



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies

My body is driving me insane... i lost my baby boy 17 days ago and i bled really heavy for a week, then it calmed down the 2nd week (thought it was stopping) then a few nights ago had a massive bleed and clots again and now its calmed down again but very much like a period but fresh red blood... so basically what im getting at is ive been bleeding for 17 days... when will this stop????....

We are gonna get going with ttc altho we are adviced to wait we dont want too and researched that the only reason they say to wait for period is purely because its hard to 'date' the pregnancy... but we desperately want to get pregnant again asap!...

Anyway... does anyone know can you still ovulate when bleeding?... we have been doing the deed the past few nights in hope that it may stop soon and i may ovulate... but it dont seem to be calming down! grrrr 

Sorry bit of a rant too there but just want it to stop so at least i know i got a few weeks till my period!!


----------



## Jasa1911

Hi Babe,

I know what you mean about the bleeding I was the same two big bleeds two weeks apart, had to go back in to hospital, then it calmed down and the last few days its got heavier again - 4 weeks on Im wondering if this could be my period?

It is possible to ovulate whilst you are still bleeding, I researched it also and there are a number of women who found thmselves pregnant again weeks after giving birth. But then that depends on your body, everyone is different and some women may not ovulate until their next cycle.

Hope your bleeding stops soon (and mine - its doing my head in!) And I hope your having fun trying 

Take care hun - hope you are well? xxxx


----------



## Shell'sAngels

thanks for replying hun..

God its annoying isnt it?.... its calmed down again now but then it will prob kick off again 2moro, were you given anti b's to treat any infections? im wondering if its that....? i dought my body will go back to normal dont normally do things simple my body lol...

It could be your period? i heard that some people bleed right thro and also have a period straight after?... if i had been a few weeks on id have said this was my period its been just like one! but it cant be not even 3 weeks from birth!!...

Well i dont mind if i have to wait a cycle i just want my cycles to get back to normal more than anything so that i know theres a chance of getting pregnant, right now im not sure if my body will ovulate or not! i will push for a scan soon if im still bleeding like this by end of the week

Hope your ok hun? im ok, well abit stressed at the moment a few family issues but nothing i havent dealt with before just some insensitive people around me xx


----------



## PBbun

im reviving this thread to ask a question to current users: Can ovulation occur while bleeding?? I had a positive OPK yesterday and had my typical monthly O cramping and light spotting. Today there is more blood, which I believe is still O bleeding, but intensified as I had a steroid injection a couple of weeks ago to calm my sciatica before getting pregnant. One of the side effects they never tell you about cortisone is that it will dramatically effect your menstrual cycle. Ive heard some women bleed for a few months straight. My first period after the injection came three days late and lasted for thirteen days. Which is why I think my O bleeding may be lasting longer and heavier than normal. 

But the question remains: Can/Do you still O during prolonged bleeding episodes?


----------



## LeeC

Absolutely, I did after one of my pregnancy losses.


----------



## FeLynn

yup sure can.


----------



## PBbun

thank you, ladies. gotta love it when women can answer questions for one another that a doctor may not even be able to answer! many thanks.


----------



## bazzb

Glad I read this
Thx ladies :)
I've been having some spotting early in my first cycle after losing my baby
Got a positive opk will still spottinglight


----------



## Cetarari

I stopped bleeding during my 3rd cycle after losing our Emmy bear at 23 weeks, I was definitely ovulating since I had a BFP within weeks (after 5 years trying and ICSI to conceive Emmy).


----------



## EmJtmom

I was wondering this too. It's been nearly a month since my mc and I feel like I might get my period soon even though I'm still bleeding lightly from mc. Ugh.


----------

